# Maintaining a Mirage Drive



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

For those "Dark Siders" who fish from a Hobie...the Mirage Drive system is a marvel of engineering and highly efficient drive mechanism. Fast, high endurance, long-distance kayaks driven by leg power seemed a pipe dream until the Mirage Drive was invented by Hobie Kayaks. It had its quirks and a few broke early on, but they are surprisingly durable and with minimal maintenance and reasonable care are very dependable. I have had mine two years and put lots of hours on the Mirage Drive unit. I rinse the salt water off and occasionally spray it down with CRC, wiping off the excess. I inspect the unit before every trip and I store it carefully. I have two sets of fins for it- the standard fins and the optional "turbo fins." Changing the fins is a pretty straight forward, easily accomplished thing to do. Doesn't require much mechanical ability. Changing the cables out is not quite so easy and requires a little more skill, but still "doable" for most folks. Most problems occur when you hit something with the fins while underway and bend the stainless steel mast pin. That tears the rubber fin and requires some repair work. Other problems occur when you don't catch small issues like loose cotter pins or missing cotter pins that hold the unit together- Routine maintenance keeps the unit in a good state of repair and ready to rock- Good luck and tight lines-


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I was thinking about picking up a used one. Any suggestions on what to look for on a used Mirage drive as far as potential problems?


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Check the cable and the fins for tears, rusting at the swedged cable connectors frays in the cables, wear at the sprockets, general "tightness" of the uint- loose, sloppy means it needs to be rebuilt- not too terribly expensive but best done by the Hobie dealer- also on the kayak, look at the mounting area for the Mirage Drive- look for hairline cracks- on the hull look for big dings, deep scratches, etc. Check the folding rudder assembly for slop and general working condition-


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

